# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الشعر العربي  في العصر الاموي   بقلم فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

*       الشعر في العصر الاموي*

*                                  بقلم فالح الحجية الكيلاني*

*    كنت قد كتبت عن الشعرالعربي في الجاهلية وصدر الاسلام واليوم اود ان استمر فاكتب عن الشعرالعربي في العصر الاموي  فاقول \*
*         لم تدم فترة ركود الشعرالعربي  التي مر بها في عصر** صدر الاسلام طويلا   بل ازدهر مجددا في العصر الاموي  واتسعت افاقه  ومراميه وتحسنت اساليبه ورقت معانيه والفاظه تبعا لحالة العصر الجديد  ومظاهره السياسية  والدينية والقبلية والثقافية  فقد ظهرت في هذا العصر احزاب سياسية واخرى قبلية  واخري مذهبية أي تعددت السياسات في هذا العصر وتحولت الى صراع عنيف بين بعضها الاخر  وصلت الى حد المقاتلة  والتخريب في بعض الاحيان  وقد خاض غمار هذه الاحداث الشعراء  وتحزبوا كل الى فئته وجماعته  وهذا امر طبيعي حيث ان الشعراء  اهم  افراد هذا المجتمع وصفوتهم  وهم اهل الثقافة والفكر واولي الالباب والعواطف المتاججة  فكان لكل حزب  شعراؤه  الذين يدافعون عنه وينشرون افكاره ومفاهيمه  فقد كا ن الشعراء والادباء  عامة  اشبه  مايكون بالصحف المحلية في عصرنا هذا* 
*         وكذلك تاءثر الشعر الاموي بالتيارات الثقافية وقد اهتم بعض الشعراء في الناحية الثقافية  والفكرية وكان من اسباب  دفع  هؤلاء الشعراء للابداع والتحزب  ظهور  ما يسمى الاعجاب  بالشعر اذ اصبح الشعر في هذا العصر  زينةالمجالس وفاكهةالمحافل  وظهور  حركة النقد  بين المثقفين والادباء  والاستشهاد  بجيد الشعر وتاثر الشعراء الامويين بالثقافتين الجاهلية والاسلامية لذلك جاء اغلب شعرهم  سليم العبارة فصيحا سهل الحفظ مختلط المعاني*
*      وقد اثر  التعصب القبلي  في الشعر كثيرا فظهر الهجاء بين الشعراء والفخر  كل بقومه  وقد ادت هذه الظاهرة الى انشقاق بين القبائل  وتمزيق العلاقات بينها  فظهر جراء ذلك شعر النقائض* 
*          والاحوال المعاشية والاجتماعية كان لها تاثيرا عظيما في الشعرالاموي   كذلك ظهور اللهو والترف  فنشأ الغزل الحضرى في الحجاز والغزل البدوي في نجد وكذلك اتسعت معالم الشعر  الخمري والوصفي   * 
*      وعلى العموم اتسعت افاق الشعر  في مدارج الحياة في هذا العصر بعد ركودها في العصر الاسلامي الاول ويمكن ان نقول ان الشعر العربي في العصر الاموي  بداية ثورة  شعرية ادبية لشدة غليانه  وكثرة الشعراء واختلاف مفاهيمهم  الدينية والقبلية والحزبية السياسية والاجتماعية*
* 
الشعرالاموي واثر التيارات المختلفة فيه

                 اختلفت الحياة في العصر الاموي وتشابكت الامور وتشعبت  وتعقدت  كثيرا ونشات تيارات مختلفة منها السياسية والدينية والقبلية وتبعا لها نشات التيارات الشعرية المختلفة والتي تعبر عن واقع  هذه  الاحزاب ومجريات امور ها  واهدافها ومبادئها او ما تدعواليه    و تشحذ اتجاهات افئدة الناس واهوائهم   الى هذا الطرف اوذاك  ويعزى ذلك  لاختلاف وجهات النظر لدى الشعراء وطرق معيشتهم  والصراع بينهم وبين الاحزاب  والقبائل المذاهب بينها وبين الاخرى المتصارعة معها ويمكن  اجمال  اتجاهات الشعر  او التيارات التي اثرت فيه بما يلي -



1- التحزب السياسي 


      نتيجة لظروف الدولة الاموية وتكوين نظام الحكم فيها واتساع رقعتها الجغرافية كثيرا فقد ظهرت الاحزاب الساسية في المجتمع  العربي  واختلفت  وجهات نظر كل حزب  عن الاحزاب الاخرى اتجاه سياسة الدولة او الخلافة  وكان هناك اربعة احزاب رئيسية  الاول الحزب الاموي وهو الحزب الحاكم اوالمناصر للدولة ومجريات سياستها   وهم الخلفاء والمناصرين لهم وحاشيتهم  وذوي الجاه والسلطان   وما تبعهم من  ابناء الشعب  اوالمجتع عامة  ولهم شعراؤهم  وادباؤهم   الذين يعيشون في كنفهم  
    والحزب الاخر هو الحزب العلوي  الذي كان يرى ان الخلافة يجب ان تكون في  البييت العلوي حصرا
 والحزب الزبيري   وهذا الحزب نظرته ان الخلافة في قريش  وليست حكرا على العلويين  
اما الحزب الاخر فهم الخوارج الذين يرون ان الخلافة حق لجميع المسلمين  لافرق بين مسلم واخر وتكون للاصلح 
  ولكل حزب من هذه الاحزاب اولكل جماعة من هذه الجماعات شعراؤهم والناطقون باسمها  
    كانت  الجماعات الثلاثة التالية  معارضة لسياسة   الدولة  وتطورت هذه الخلافات بينهم الى حد النزاع المسلح في بعض الاحيان



2- التعصب القبلي


الاسلام قضى على العصبية القبلية  وجعل الولاء لله وللرسول  ولكن بعد وفاة الرسول الكريم صلوات الله تعالى عليه وسلامه  بدات بوادر العصبية القبلية تظهر بذورها  نابتة من جديد   وكان ذلك زمن  الخلفاء الراشدين وبالاخص في خلافة عثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهما  وتفاقم وبلغ ذروته  اثناء الحكم الاموي  اذ تغذت العنصريةالقبلية    وكان للخلفاءالامويين   يد في ذلك لغرض ابعاد الناس عن سياسة الدولة وانشغالهم في مثل هذه الامور وليؤمنوا المعارضة او شدتها وبغية الحد  منها  فكان ان اشتد النزاع  والصراع القبلي  الى درجة خطيرة  وكان لكل قبيلة شعراؤها  الذين  يذودون عنها  ويردون على شعراء القبيلة المناهضة لهم ويفخرون عليهم 


3- ازدهار الثقافة
------------------
 لقد نشات فى العصر الاموي  حركة ثقافية كبيرة وواسعة وانتشرت المعرفة بين طبقات المجتمع  وكان لازدهار الحركة الثقافية اثره العظيم في سير اتجاه الشعر وتطوره 
  كانت الثقافة الاموية  مكونة  من ثقافات جاهلية  قبلية واسلامية   وثقافة مختلطة نشات  من تاثير الاجانب في الشرق والغرب الذين فتحت بلادهم  واصبحوا تحت سيطرت الحكم الاموي  حيث تطورت  الاساليب الثقافية وفق احتياجات  الدولة  والمجتمع الذي سما الى الرقي والتوسع في المعرفة  ومن ذلك تعريب  الدواوين الحكومية وصك العملة الاموية العربية   والتمازج الثقافي بين اللغات الفارسية والهندية والرومانية  من جهة واللغة العربية من جهة اخرى  وتفتح اذهان المثقفين من الشعراء والادباء والعلماء واطلاعهم على ثقافات جديدة  كل ذلك انعكس ايجابا على  معاني واساليب  الشعر  في هذا العصر  واتضح جليا في قصائد الشعراء سواء كان في المعنى او المضمون  او الاساليب  الا  ان القوالب الشعرية بقيت على حالتها  ذلك  ان الاذن العربية  الفت سماع الشعر على  اوزان   خاصة وبموسيقى محددة منبعثة من اعماق نفوسهم عرفت بعد ذلك بالحورالشعرية او العروض 

4- التعصب العنصري
--------------------
      لم يسر  الامويون على السياسة التي انتهجها الرسول الكريم محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم في سير دفة الحكم وامور الدولة الاسلامية الصغيرة انذاك   
    لقد انتهجت الدولة الاموية سياسة التعريب  وتفضيل العنصر العربي  على غيره من اتباع الدولة التي  اصبح فيها الفارسي والهندي والافريقي والاوربي والتركي ومن كل العناصروالملل الانسانية الاخرى فكانوا يسمون غير العرب \ الموالي  ويقدمون العنصر العربي على الموالي  وينظرون اليهم نظرة احتقار ومذلة ولم يستخدمون في  شؤون الدولة الا  النزر القليل منهم  والذي لا يجدون اليه بديلا عربيا  لذا عزف  الموالي  عن وظائف الدولة  واتجهوا للعمل وكسب المعيشة  في الحرف والصنات البسيطة وكل بمعرفته الخاصة  لتلك الحرف التي  يانف منها العربي ويعتبرها عيبا وشنارا
       وقد ادى هذا الى ظهور التباغض والتناحر والكراهية بين العرب وبين  العناصر الاخرى  من المسلمين الاعاجم  وقد ظهر هذا جليا في الشعر اذ ظهر شعراء من الموالي   تعصبوا لقومياتهم   وافتخروا بها  كالشاعر الفارسي اسماعيل بن سيار  الذي راح يفتخر  بالفرس ويفضلهم على العرب 

 5-الحالة المعاشية
----------------  
         ان انتعاش  الحياة المعاشية في  الدولة الا موية وازدهارها وظهور كثرة الموارد  والاشغال  ادت الى الترف والابتعاد عن  شظف العيش  وخاصة في دوواين الدولة  عند الخلفاء والامراء فبنيت القصوروانتشرالل  هو وظهر الترف والغناء  و المحافل الكبرى والمو اكب  والاحتفالات  وكثر الشراب وقد  قلد الاغنياء الخلفاء والامراء  فيما   فعلوه  في حياتهم  فكان لهذه الاسباب اثرها الكبير على حركة الشعر  واتجاهاته 
    الا انه يجب ان نشير  الى ان اغلب  عامة المجتمع كانوا  فقراء ومعدمين وكان لكل  من هؤلاء وهؤلاء شعراؤهم  والسنتهم  المعبرة عن  احوالهم  

  ولي عودة لاكمل الحديث عن الشعر العربي  في العصرالاموي انشاء الله تعالى  انه نعم المولى ونعم النصير 



     فالح الحجية الكيلاني
 موقع اسلام سيفلايزيشن
     18 \10\2010







*

----------

